# Growls over food/Toys



## Aaron (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 1yr and 7 month old Shepherd I've taken him to off leash area's where he can socialize with other dogs ever since he was 10 weeks. always been gentle and good with people. About 1 month ago took him to the off leash area and he got in a fight over his ball and ever since then he's been agressive toward certain dogs some he'll leave alone others he goes right after. Also has been growling over his food which started at the same time. Not to sure how to put a stop to it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Let him socialize but don't bring his toy out while other dogs are around he is coming into his own at this age you have to correct his aggression asap. The same thing with his food you should have him sit and wait for his food showing him that he can eat when you say it's ok. I always mess with my puppies food so they won't become protective over it so I would start putting some good stuff into his bowl while he is eating and I would reach in and take some out also and then give it back to him. 
These are my thoughts anyway if I was in your situation.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's called resource guarding, not aggression.  A fairly common problem and is a natural survival instinct. Your job is to teach him that he doesn't need to guard his toys or food.

I like the books Fiesty Fido and I've heard Mine is also good. Both can be found on Dogwise.

First, I would stop taking him to the dog park. Maybe forever or maybe just until this issue is licked. Everytime he feels he has to get into a fight over something of his, and succeeds in getting into a fight, his resource guarding has been reinforced.

Second, there are lots of thread on resource guarding on this board so do a search for the subjects. I would immediately start NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free) and would start hand feeding him.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No more dog parks. It's not fair to the other dogs for you to bring your dog that may or may not pick a fight with them.

The ball and food thing is resource guarding as has been mentioned. No more toys are available when other dogs are around and you can either crate or leave your dog alone when eating. The other option is to hand feed your dog and see if that gets him over it with time. I would rather just leave my dog alone when eating.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 24, 2010)

I've tried taking him to the dog park with no toy and he just takes another dogs toy and gets in a fight I've stopped taking him since then. I've also hand fed him since he was a pup and make him stay and tell him ok when he is allowed to eat. as long as I hold the bowl and then let him come eat he's fine. But when I put the bowl down he begins gaurding it. I think I well try the trading up thing for a while and see how that works. appreciate the help.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

He's growing up and testing the waters by pushing your buttons and being a bit of a bully in the dog park (agree, don't go there)....Even as adults my dogs always sit before getting their meal. Once it is down, I leave them alone. Same with things like bully sticks, which are also a high value item. I do however work from an early age to get them to give up toys or inappropriate items - if they get hold of something which might be harmful you need to be able to get it away from them. I just give them something in return for surrendering whatever it is - usually a tasty treat or (other toy). That way they have no need to guard, because they know something as good, or better, is coming. As they grew older I found that they would give things up without getting anything in return...........though periodically I still reinforce by doing that. I also don't leave toys laying around - at the end of the day I collect them and put them away. Next day I'm the one who divvies them out - that way the toys are "mine" rather than the dogs', and they get them on my say-so.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess, here is a situation that I find myself "ignorant" to...
I have only had 1 dog (Rottweiler) "question/challenge" me in regards to their meal... 
She was soooooo instantly corrected (HARD), she never "questioned" my authority again. Actually...her "out" was more like spitting something out as far away from her as possible, instead of just dropping it.
I find it hard to understand how anyone would/could have "multiple" instances of owner aggression.?..because that IS what is happening. The dog is questioning the owners "strength".
I don't think dogs should be required to "share" with other dogs...but I probably have a different mindset about some things...._however;..._the toys still belong to ME..and the dogs are allowed to play with them, when I say it's ok....all things (food & otherwise) are mine. (this is the way they are taught).

I know the aggressive/possessive problem is more common than I realized.....I'm just wondering what the "common" denominators are, that is contributing to this problem?? and I don't believe that it is because a dog is "tough" or "strong in character"...I've lived and raised some "strong" dogs.
Any theories??? I'm very curious?!
*If this post needs a thread of it's own...please feel free to move it.*
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Aaron said:


> I have a 1yr and 7 month old Shepherd I've taken him to off leash area's where he can socialize with other dogs ever since he was 10 weeks. always been gentle and good with people. About 1 month ago took him to the off leash area and he got in a fight over his ball and ever since then he's been agressive toward certain dogs some he'll leave alone others he goes right after. Also has been growling over his food which started at the same time. Not to sure how to put a stop to it.


Sounds like he's generally been testing the 'who is the leader in my world' for the past month. And because you weren't aware, you allowed him to learn that he is! He's becoming the leader in the home, in the dog yard, and this will ONLY GET WORSE'.

Being the 'leader' isn't necessarily the 'COMING DOWN ON YOU LIKE A TON OF BRICKS I AM THE BOSS AND IN CHARGE AND YOU MUST OBEY AND CRINGE'. It's just having a higher place in your dogs life so they look to us, listen and learn from us, and wouldn't even consider getting into a scuffle at the dog park without KNOWING it was wrong (due to past leadership). 

You need to stop going to the dogpark while you work this out. Not fair to the other dogs to have an unreliable dog in the mix). DOG CLASSES are great way to give YOU (this isn't nearly as much about what a dog learns in classes but what WE learn and then pass onto the dog) more of a role in your dogs behavior.

Great book called The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell that I love cause it's not about 'obedience' but instead about the 'leadership' thing that our dogs can pick up naturally when we go about it in a 'dog' way rather than our normal 'human' way that (go figure) doesn't work well at all  .

Jan Fennell The Dog Listener - Dogs with Behavioural Problems








Amazon.com: The Dog Listener: Learn How to Communicate with Your Dog for Willing Cooperation (9780060089467): Jan Fennell: Books








[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Freader%2F0060089466%2Fref%3Dsib_dp_pt%23reader-link&tag=5336432754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

BTW...when I say strength..I don't mean "physical" strength.
I mean the "leadership strength" or pack leadership.....not everything in life has to be a _result_ of physical confrontation, _nor should it have to be._
*A leader's true power comes from "respect"...every living creature has it's own special way of determining and receiving respect & authority.
JMO
Robin


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Robin, you forget this is the forum of positive pet training only and no one actually corrects their dogs in any way and then they wonder why they have such problems with them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Generally, I think the relationship is upside down in many cases. I am not one to suggest solving it at the food bowl necessarily. If the rest of the way of life is askew such an intervention might not have desired effects. 

Too often we only get the small picture in board postings and it is difficult to consult on aggression issues without knowing the larger context and dynamic.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Robin, you forget this is the forum of positive pet training only and no one actually corrects their dogs in any way and then they wonder why they have such problems with them.


At least one of us does believe in a good correction now and then!


----------

